# Back problems



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

A couple of days last week, Riley would tremble and shake for a few minutes. He was definitely in pain. A hour later he running around and seemed okay. I took to the vet on Friday and his back was x-rayed. He has a compressed disk in his lower back which the vet thought was probably pinching a nerve. The vet gave me tramadol to give him when he appears in pain. I gave it to him once over the long weekend. The vet said the condition will probably improve, but he will be prone to back issues. He said to keep him from jumping and away from stairs. He also said he if appears to have any weakness in legs to get him to the orthopedic vet immediately. Has anyone dealt with back issues with their Hav?

On a positive note, Riley had complete bloodwork done and everything checked out in the normal range. Riley has also lost 1.5 lbs since the beginning of the year. He nows weighs 16 lbs, which the vet thinks is perfect. He certainly doesn't need to carry any extra weight with his back problems.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So sorry for the back problems! Hopefully with a little rest and not bouncing around, Riley will feel better. 

Havs sure are jumpers, bouncers, and hoppers, they must of learned from a rabbit for sure! Hey Riley! Don't bounce around so much, you are going to hurt yourself!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> So sorry for the back problems! Hopefully with a little rest and not bouncing around, Riley will feel better.
> 
> Havs sure are jumpers, bouncers, and hoppers, they must of learned from a rabbit for sure! Hey Riley! Don't bounce around so much, you are going to hurt yourself!


Yep, the jumping will be the big problem. I put a baby gate in front of the stairs, but how to I keep him off the sofa? Like so many Havs, he loves to lay on the back of the sofa.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh Debbie, I am so sorry to hear this. 
I hope that the Tramadol helps and that somehow you can limit his jumping safely!
As a human with back problems (going on 9 yrs) I know how frustrating it can be to be "stopped" from doing things we love. I hope you can help Riley find new things that he can enjoy without the risk of hurting himself!! Maybe a step stool he can use to help him get on/off the couch? Maybe some puzzles, hide and seek, etc...? Please keep us updated on how he is doing!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Tammy,

Thanks for the idea about the steps. I found these at Amazon and just placed the order. Hopefully these will stop his jumping up and down on the sofa.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! so glad you found something that will hopefully help out sweet Riley!!


----------

